# New to vaping



## Ronell (14/9/16)

Ok... So I'm a newbie in this whole vaping thing. I want to buy my first vaporizer but don't want to spend thousands. . What would you guys suggest?


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

Pico starter kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

@Ronell , welcome to the forum , please feel free to introduce yourself in the introduction thread and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/16)

@Ronell, def pico starter kit with ccell coils.easy peasy to use and small size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Hi and welcome.

You could look at the Joyetech AIO (all-in-one)
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-kit

The Pico is definitely a great device.
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

If you search the forum, you will find lots of information on both.
Like
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/istick-pico-review.t28401/

Also read
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/help.t28349/

Enjoy the journey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay (14/9/16)

May I add, if you are considering getting the Ego AIO, you could go straight for the D22 XL model. I recently upgraded from the normal AIO and am super happy with it. Simple to use. Doesn't leak in your handbag EVER. Long battery life and a good looking device. Not a huge price difference between normal and XL model, got mine from vapers corner online shop and they do free delivery

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (14/9/16)

Welcome to the forums.
Where do you stay? Maybe we can link you to a vendor close-by that sells a relevant device.


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/16)

@Taytay...any spitback on the coil?


----------



## Taytay (14/9/16)

Here they are side by side

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Taytay (14/9/16)

Only if you overfill. And my twisp used to spit like a cobra  so I am quite chuffed 


incredible_hullk said:


> @Taytay...any spitback on the coil?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ronell (14/9/16)

KZOR said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Where do you stay? Maybe we can link you to a vendor close-by that sells a relevant device.


I stay in Dundee KZN. Don't think there would be anything close lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ronell (14/9/16)

Taytay said:


> Here they are side by side
> View attachment 67571


I looked at this one this morning and I like it. I will definitely go for a, is it stainless steel?? Look. Looks so classy. Another thing, will this help me to stop smoking cigarettes? I'm trying g to quit and thought that maybe I should go for low nicotine in the beginning and maybe go down to a zero nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ronell (14/9/16)

brotiform said:


> @Ronell , welcome to the forum , please feel free to introduce yourself in the introduction thread and enjoy your stay


Where do I do the introduction lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/16)

@Ronell..yes it will help..i stopped 1.5 packs a day 5 months ago with the above device...my only advice with the above device..i didnt like the flavour and moved very quickly to a bigger device hence my suggestion for a pico..but its personal preference. i startes off of 6mg nic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (14/9/16)

You can try these:

http://vapeshop.co.za/e-cigarette-kits#all
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ronell (14/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Ronell..yes it will help..i stopped 1.5 packs a day 5 months ago with the above device...my only advice with the above device..i didnt like the flavour and moved very quickly to a bigger device hence my suggestion for a pico..but its personal preference. i startes off of 6mg nic


Thank you. I first thought I should buy a smaller one but maybe I should just go directly for the bigger ones. They have a bigger tank which I like


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/9/16)

agreed, good plan and the aio is not an expensive device...found it easy transistion from twisp for a month or so. good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Going for a bigger better device is a good choice because you will eventually go there in any case.
As for nicotine, I smoked a light cigarette and started on 6mg ejuice. 3mg did not satisfy my craving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (14/9/16)

Start at 6mg nic and work your way down. Good luck! these guys have given you some awesome choices.

Welcome to the forum, the community rocks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/16)

@Ronell , choosing the nicotine strength is very often related to the type of cigarette you smoked.
E.g. if you smoked something like Rothmans which has a pretty high nic content, then you might want to go with 18mg.
If you smoked a light cigarette, then 6mg might work for you.
The bottom line is that if you choose a juice with too low a nic strength, it could cause you to feel that vaping isn't working for you.
Adapt the nicotine strength according to your needs.

And welcome to the forum.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (14/9/16)

Welcome @Ronell, if vaping sticks (and it will if you really want to quit smoking) you're almost certainly going to want to upgrade your device - we all do  So start with something that offers longevity, like the Pico kit. You can always get an AIO in the future if you feel like it =)


----------



## Boktiet (14/9/16)

Have to agree, get a Pico starter kit, won't regret it.
And welcome to the Forum....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/9/16)

Pico kit and a good 6mg juice helped me quit. Dropped down to 0 now as well, just bave some premium juices in 3mg for those days where I am feeling extravagant and cause I didnt find them in 0.

I wish you the best of luck on your decision to quit and hope we see you here for good. You're already a winner in our eyes just for being here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/16)

If I can offer a contrary view, I'm not sure that the Pico would still be my go-to first mod. When it was released, it offered unprecedented stealth factor at unbeatable price. The downside is that you cannot pair it with any of the vast range of 24/25mm atties that are now flooding the market. If I had to go with a first mod now, it would be the Eleaf Aster.

It is 75W TC firmware upgraded single 18650 just like the Pico. It's only R20 more. It's not quite as short and stealthy but it's not a big mod by any stretch. And it will take something like a Serpent Mini 25mm whereas a Pico will not. Unless stealth is your absolute number one non-negotiable priority, I think the Aster offers the same performance but greater versatility.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soutie (14/9/16)

I 100% agree with the Pico. Don't let it fool you though, it is not a "box mod' and it is not by any stretch of the imagination a Large Device. It's so tiny that you can pretty much close your fist around it hiding it completely.

Its really well built and regardless of what other mods I get I will still use it daily while running to the shops or whatever. Its an amazing size for a runaround. Best starter device IMHO as you can use it now and you will probably never totally outgrow it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/16)

@Atsbitscrisp , why did you rate the initial post "disagree"?

.


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/16)

@Ronell - The first thing that went through my mind when I wanted to purchase an electronic cigarette (e-cig) was, how much is all of this going to cost me? Here are some things that you can consider.

1. How much can you afford to spend?
The initial outlay for a device can be as low as about R300
Examples
- https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/eleaf-icare-kit
- http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/aio-starter-kit
- https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-d22?variant=21453448324
- http://vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-ijust-2-kit/
- http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/eleaf-i-just-s-kit/
The price obviously increases when you go for bigger and better devices like the PICO (which is highly rated) but remember you will then also have to budget for batteries for it.

2. When selecting the device you also need to consider the type of draw you prefer, i.e. when you smoked, was the draw (pull) on the cig tight or loose?
Example: When you suck through a very thin straw while drinking a cooldrink, the draw is tight. The wider the straw, the looser the draw. Some devices have a tight draw (Mouth-to-Lung devices - MTL). Others have a looser and more airy draw and are used for Direct Lung (DL) inhale. Cigs like Rothmans have a tight draw while the "light" cigs (that often have holes in the filter) give an airy/looser draw.

3. Coils are usually in the region of R50-R75 each, but you can save when you purchase a pack of 5 coils (highly recommended since coils do not carry a warranty and you do find the occasional dud coil). The price of coils for device X often differs from the price of coils for device Y.

4. Juice costs around R150 per 30ml. You will need to specify the nicotine content, e.g. 0mg, 3mg, 6mg, 12mg, 18mg.
Juice selection will be influenced by point 2 above - if you do DL inhale, then select a juice with less nicotine (6mg or less). MTL usually works best with higher nicotine juice (12-18mg).
The 30ml bottle could last you from a few days to a few weeks - it all depends on how much you vape. I would advise that you budget for at least 2 bottles a month, once again, depending on how much you vape.

5. Something which I learnt the hard way is that you need a backup device.


To sum it all up,
- the initial device can work out to as little as R300-R400. (once off purchase)
- coils about R100-R150 per month (depending on the device you purchased, how much you vape, type of juice, etc.)
- juice costs will be between R150-R300 per month.
Your monthly expenses will then be about R450. (What is/was your monthly expenditure on cigarettes?)

Remember, you can cut costs by purchasing a 5-pack of coils instead of single coils and later on when you've decided which juices you like, you can purchase 100ml bottles that are even cheaper per ml.
Example: If you purchase a 30ml bottle of juice for R150, that works out to R5 per ml.
If you purchase a 100ml bottle of juice for R360, that works out to R3.60 per ml


Hope this helps.

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Atsbitscrisp , why did you rate the initial post "disagree"?
> 
> .


Fat fingers and tiny phone, my bad, undid the rating,

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Fat fingers and tiny phone, my bad, undid the rating,



Happens to all of us.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Taytay (14/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Ronell - The first thing that went through my mind when I wanted to purchase an electronic cigarette (e-cig) was, how much is all of this going to cost me? Here are some things that you can consider.
> 
> 1. How much can you afford to spend?
> The initial outlay for a device can be as low as about R300
> ...


What a great response! Wish I saw this when I just got started. You nailed what it is costing me perfectly. I definitely prefer MTL so my Ego AIO D22 XL and backup standard Ego AIO suit me perfectly. Also never was a "real smoker", just at parties etc, so the 3mg juice is my preference. But I had to figure this out through a bit of trial and error

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/16)

Taytay said:


> What a great response! Wish I saw this when I just got started. You nailed what it is costing me perfectly. I definitely prefer MTL so my Ego AIO D22 XL and backup standard Ego AIO suit me perfectly. Also never was a "real smoker", just at parties etc, so the 3mg juice is my preference. But I had to figure this out through a bit of trial and error




@Taytay , I knew ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about vaping, costs, juice, coils, etc., and felt like a grade 1 pupil in a PhD class. With the help of a lot of folk on this forum I was able to take very small baby steps.

I only do MTL but unfortunately the AIO's are too loose for me. Fortunately the Nautilus range of tanks are perfect for my needs. 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taytay (14/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Taytay , I knew ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about vaping, costs, juice, coils, etc., and felt like a grade 1 pupil in a PhD class. With the help of a lot of folk on this forum I was able to take very small baby steps.
> 
> I only do MTL but unfortunately the AIO's are too loose for me. Fortunately the Nautilus range of tanks is perfect for my needs.
> 
> .


Love this community of helpful people

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Taytay , I knew ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about vaping, costs, juice, coils, etc., and felt like a grade 1 pupil in a PhD class. With the help of a lot of folk on this forum I was able to take very small baby steps.
> 
> I only do MTL but unfortunately the AIO's are too loose for me. Fortunately the Nautilus range of tanks is perfect for my needs.
> 
> .




Its strange when i started i got a eleaf gs tank with my kit it had a nice tight draw and not airy. I then got a ijust 2 kit as a spare kit and was using the 0.3 coil it felt like i was getting a kick in the face of vape. 

But the more i used the ijust 2 i actually started preferring the bigger airflow. And was battling to use the gs tank cause it felt so restricted. 

Everyone is diffrent but the main thing is if it works for you then its all good.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ronell (15/9/16)

Ok I've purchased my first vape. The eleaf ijust s starter kit... With 3 bottles of juice. Two 6mg and one 0mg from vape King. I can't wait for it to arrive!!  hope it's here before Friday 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## kev mac (15/9/16)

Ronell said:


> I looked at this one this morning and I like it. I will definitely go for a, is it stainless steel?? Look. Looks so classy. Another thing, will this help me to stop smoking cigarettes? I'm trying g to quit and thought that maybe I should go for low nicotine in the beginning and maybe go down to a zero nicotine.


As a 47yr smoker vapeing did it for me. I was advised to start w/a higher nic amt. between 18-24mg as this is close to a cigarette nic.wise.If you start too low,the satisfaction won't be enough to keep Smoke free.I started at 18mg. and weaned down to 3mg in less than 8mo.Been smoke free going close to 3yrs.You can do it! Good luck!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ronell (15/9/16)

You gave me hope!! Thank you 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taytay (15/9/16)

Ronell said:


> Ok I've purchased my first vape. The eleaf ijust s starter kit... With 3 bottles of juice. Two 6mg and one 0mg from vape King. I can't wait for it to arrive!!  hope it's here before Friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


Yay! Which juices did you go for? Living in Richards Bay with no vape shops to taste before I buy, I have relied heavily on juice reviews on this forum to guide me. That vape mail wait is terrible though Let us know how you enjoy your new device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (15/9/16)

Hey @Ronell, welcome to the best forum in South Africa.

I have to agree with most of the forum, although I'm also a newbie, I have vaped the Pico and its outstanding. Flavour and vapour exceeded my expectations. Not going to go wrong with it.

I recently bought the iJust2 and it is fantastic. One drawback is that it doesn't have an adjustable airflow, which is quite a "lungful" if you're looking for a typical smoker mouth-to-lung pull.

It's all about what you're looking for and what you want to get out of it. Most vendors have more than enough knowledge to meet your needs.

Hope this sort of helps 
Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaponaut12 (15/9/16)

My apologies for the previous post, had not read that you have purchased the iJusts

Hope you have a great vaping journey and please share it with us, will love to hear about how it progresses!

Happy Vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (15/9/16)

Taytay said:


> Yay! Which juices did you go for? Living in Richards Bay with no vape shops to taste before I buy, I have relied heavily on juice reviews on this forum to guide me. That vape mail wait is terrible though Let us know how you enjoy your new device.


I know what you mean by tasting before you buy. I don`t ever buy a juice unless I`ve tested it first. IIRC you have a very talented juice maker on your doorstep. @Rooigevaar . His range is called Wiener Vapes and can be found here. He is not allowed to respond outside of the vendors forums so maybe PM him with regards to getting sample packs/testers. I`ve tried Dogs Life, Fetch and Tail Chase and it`s really good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ronell (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I know what you mean by tasting before you buy. I don`t ever buy a juice unless I`ve tested it first. IIRC you have a very talented juice maker on your doorstep. @Rooigevaar . His range is called Wiener Vapes and can be found here. He is not allowed to respond outside of the vendors forums so maybe PM him with regards to getting sample packs/testers. I`ve tried Dogs Life, Fetch and Tail Chase and it`s really good.


Well I also had to buy before testing. I bought grape, banana and menthol. Seeing that I smoke menthol cigarettes I reckoned the menthol one would be close so I wouldn't crave the cigarettes that bad. 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ronell (15/9/16)

Vaponaut12 said:


> Hey @Ronell, welcome to the best forum in South Africa.
> 
> I have to agree with most of the forum, although I'm also a newbie, I have vaped the Pico and its outstanding. Flavour and vapour exceeded my expectations. Not going to go wrong with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Vaponaut12, I hope that this one would be exactly what I want 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (15/9/16)

Ronell said:


> Ok I've purchased my first vape. The eleaf ijust s starter kit... With 3 bottles of juice. Two 6mg and one 0mg from vape King. I can't wait for it to arrive!!  hope it's here before Friday
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Ronell wishing you all of the very best on your vaping journey and as @kev mac stated, after too may years of smoking, and still ever so grateful to @Andre and this forum, started on 18mg, then moved to 12mg, and the 6mg followed soon. Over 7 months on the 6mg and now am proud to be part of the 3mg club.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Taytay (15/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I know what you mean by tasting before you buy. I don`t ever buy a juice unless I`ve tested it first. IIRC you have a very talented juice maker on your doorstep. @Rooigevaar . His range is called Wiener Vapes and can be found here. He is not allowed to respond outside of the vendors forums so maybe PM him with regards to getting sample packs/testers. I`ve tried Dogs Life, Fetch and Tail Chase and it`s really good.


Lol. I am afraid that @Rooigevaar may already think that my sister @Minamoo and I are stalkers! In my opinion a juice genius. Since I found him, I now exclusively use Wiener Vape and Mr Hardwicks juice

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/9/16)

@Rooigevaar Thanks to you I will be needing "help" with the "addiction", when I "Fetch" some "East", "Lick" my lips in anticipation and feel like a "Good Boy" because I vape the excellent magic you produce! All in my daily rotation, thank goodness the nozzle on East is too small to take a straw....Told you I needed help!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Waine (15/9/16)

My opinion is simple. Go for the most powerful Mod with the most features, according to your budget. Guaranteed you will eventually want to upgrade if you start with something small. But that just my 3 cents worth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/9/16)

Taytay said:


> Yay! Which juices did you go for? Living in Richards Bay with no vape shops to taste before I buy, I have relied heavily on juice reviews on this forum to guide me. That vape mail wait is terrible though Let us know how you enjoy your new device.



@Taytay , I've only tasted about 30-40 juices (that's very little) but some have been a real a waste of money.
Now you must remember that taste is completely subjective, but my top juices at the moment are all from the NCV range.
@Vapington really makes quality juices and my favourites are Milked, Trinity and Frozen Yoghurt .... imho, NCV Frozen is absolutely brilliant.
What's amusing is that I tried Frozen in a twisp, a nautilus mini and a nautilus X, and the Frozen actually tastes best in the twisp. 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Taytay (15/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Taytay , I've only tasted about 30-40 juices (that's very little) but some have been a real a waste of money.
> Now you must remember that taste is completely subjective, but my top juices at the moment are all from the NCV range.
> @Vapington really makes quality juices and my favourites are Milked, Trinity and Frozen Yoghurt .... imho, NCV Frozen is absolutely brilliant.
> What's amusing is that I tried Frozen in a twisp, a nautilus mini and a nautilus X, and the Frozen actually tastes best in the twisp.
> ...


@ddk1979, I have really noticed the subjectiveness of taste! My sister and I have completely different opinions on a good flavor. But we can both agree when a juice has a nice full flavour etc.
What the reviews have helped me with (I like to think) is to eliminate most "definitely nots", eg I have a small unit with a factory coil and no plan of changing soon so I eliminate juices that others have reported as being flavorless at lower wattages. There are soooooo many juices out there that I couldn't possibly try everything (at least not without bankrupting myself) so I needed a way of sifting through a bit... Tiny bit of method in my madness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (16/9/16)

The iJust2 does have a silicone band for adjusting the airflow, if that's what you were referring to regarding airflow. iJust is a good bet, I run an Aspire Cleito tank with a 0.4 ohm coil on the iJust battery and it's been working great. I love box mods but this is a reliable alternative for use on the go.

There are lots of great juices with mixed opinions, but there are a few that I like and use all the time which also seem to be liked by the majority of the people. Names that come to mind: Mr. Hardwicks Raspberry smackaroon, NCV Trinity, Vapour Mountain VM4 (if you like tobacco), Vapour Mountain XXX (perfectly balanced menthol), Hazeworks Scream. I haven't checked reviews for this but Creamy Clouds Creme Soda is awesome if you like Creme Soda flavour. There are plenty other great juices, these are quite universal though and I have them filled at the moment for ADV use. If you are in Dbn, pm me if you need a a sample to try.

As others have mentioned, don't be shy to go high nic initially!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

